# Relationship to applicant confusion



## 001priyank (Mar 8, 2016)

Hi,

My father is applying for his tourist visa.

He is filling my brother's(his child) in the attached section(non accompanying member), will it be "Child" or "Parent" in the entry?


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

I would think 'child'.


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> I would think 'child'.


Child.


----------

